# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Rhea (Disco Fire) picture thread!

## spazhime

Heyo again guys! I got gifted this lovely boy by a good friend of mine at Monochrome Mangerie this past weekend. It figures he went into shed the weekend I came up there, haha. I nabbed a few pics, I'll update again when he sheds  :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-04-2017),_Dianne_ (01-27-2019),dr del (03-12-2017),Finn0208 (03-13-2017),fireflii (03-13-2017),jbzapanda (03-17-2017),Jess Jones (03-13-2017),Marzipan (03-13-2017),Mike17 (03-17-2017),_nightwolfsnow_ (07-10-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (03-24-2017),pressiniron (03-13-2017),_Snoopyslim_ (03-16-2017),_the_rotten1_ (04-04-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

What a gift! I was just talking about making one of those an hour ago.

----------


## Finn0208

Wow, what a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you guys! I am so so lucky to have him <3 I have some great friends  :Smile:  Once his quarantine period is over, he will be paired to Leliana, my Lesser/mojave female!

----------


## Lizardlicks

Aw, I've seen Rhea on tumblr , that shed pic doesn't do his true colors any justice!

----------


## spazhime

For sure! He is sooo so bright out of shed <3 I can't wait to see him with fresh scales  :Smile:

----------


## Ax01

congrats on the awesome snake!


and welcome to the Disco club!   :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! He finally shed, and my camera won't pick up his yellows -.- haha. I'll get outdoor pics soon, but for now here are a few of him post shed!

----------

_Dianne_ (01-27-2019),Finn0208 (03-17-2017),jbzapanda (03-17-2017),_se7en_ (04-19-2017),_Snoopyslim_ (03-16-2017),_zina10_ (11-02-2017)

----------


## Snoopyslim

What a dazzling dude!  OMG paired to Leliana - what a gorgeous couple <3 Really nice gift from a great friend I'm sure =)

----------


## spazhime

Right?? I am soo excited to see what quality babies they will produce <3 I am so so soooo so thankful to my friend for gifting him to me <3 I have only had him for almost a week and he is just so amazing already! He even took extra food today that my other male refused  :Razz:  haha

----------

_Dianne_ (01-27-2019),Finn0208 (03-17-2017),_Ronniex2_ (06-07-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## Finn0208

He is beautiful, I love the colors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I brought him outside for some nice pics, once we have the grass green again I will get some good ones there too  :Smile:

----------

Finn0208 (03-19-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## spazhime

A couple indoors!

----------

Finn0208 (03-23-2017),_Kcl_ (04-27-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Got the official weigh in today, he is 1600g on the dot!  :Smile:

----------

Finn0208 (03-28-2017),Mike17 (03-28-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Some more here  :Smile:  He is settling in very well, has eaten for me twice already!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-04-2017),Finn0208 (04-03-2017)

----------


## rufretic

He's a beauty!  Some really nice shots you got of him too.

----------


## Albert Clark

That's a extra special disco fire there. Grats.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I am very lucky to have him  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Oh no! Someone replaced my snake with a cinnamon roll!  :Razz:

----------

Finn0208 (04-16-2017),paintedpythons (04-14-2017),_se7en_ (04-29-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Took advantage of a sun spot from my windows today. He is majestic!

----------

Finn0208 (04-19-2017),_se7en_ (04-29-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Such a handsome lad!

----------

_Booper_ (04-27-2017),_Kcl_ (04-27-2017),_se7en_ (04-29-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## Booper

What a beautiful boy! Can't wait to see the babies  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finn0208

Is that moss you have in his house? How well does it do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

The moss works excellent! It keeps up humidity without having to stay wet, and is easy to spot clean  :Smile:

----------

Finn0208 (04-28-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## Finn0208

> The moss works excellent! It keeps up humidity without having to stay wet, and is easy to spot clean


Do you just dampen it and put it on top of the regular bedding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

I actually mix it with the coco husk chips, but it can be used as the main bedding as well  :Smile:  But I do dampen it a bit before putting it in the cage

----------

Finn0208 (04-30-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## spazhime

I can't get over how cute his face is! He stole my heart <3

----------

Finn0208 (05-03-2017)

----------


## spazhime

My camera does not know how to respond to sunlight and his colors, he is much more yellow than he looks in these  :Razz:

----------


## spazhime

Freshly shed!

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (05-18-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> Freshly shed!


awesome head shots

----------


## C.Marie

Such a sweet little face, congratulations what a wonderful gift from an amazing friend

----------


## spazhime

Thank you guys! He is the best gift I have ever gotten  :Smile:  
I grabbed some more professional looking shots, I succeeded in capturing accurate colors as well!

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (07-10-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Got some lovely head shots today <3

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (07-10-2017),paintedpythons (05-28-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Some outdoor pics!

----------

C.Marie (06-07-2017),Finn0208 (06-07-2017),_nightwolfsnow_ (07-10-2017)

----------


## spazhime

All your soda boxes are belong to me!

----------

Finn0208 (06-14-2017),_nightwolfsnow_ (07-10-2017),_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Can't wait to get babies from this guy this breeding season <3

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (07-10-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Some more of the lovely boy!

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (07-10-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Fresh shed from the boyo!

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (07-10-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-09-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Some more!

----------


## spazhime

Another set of outdoor pics, these ones his colors are better  :Smile:

----------

_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018),_Starscream_ (07-23-2017)

----------


## spazhime

A few more  :Smile:

----------

_Starscream_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I have learned that light boxes work well for him!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-10-2017),Finn0208 (08-09-2017),_Prognathodon_ (08-09-2017),_Starscream_ (08-09-2017)

----------


## spazhime

He is adorable!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-10-2017),Finn0208 (09-02-2017),_Prognathodon_ (09-04-2017)

----------


## spazhime

A couple more for freshly shed!
Another month until I start pairing him with my BEL  :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-10-2017),Finn0208 (09-10-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-09-2017),_Starscream_ (09-09-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

Amazing reptile for sure! Grats.  :Good Job:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! Here in a couple years I'll be making disco fires myself, just gotta get a hold of a good female  :Smile:

----------


## Finn0208

> A couple more for freshly shed!
> Another month until I start pairing him with my BEL


How old is he? How often does he eat and what size does he eat? Sorry for all the questions, just like to make comparisons to mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

He's two years old, and he gets a medium rat every two weeks  :Smile:  No worries!

----------

Finn0208 (09-13-2017)

----------


## Finn0208

> He's two years old, and he gets a medium rat every two weeks  No worries!


Ugh, mine is three and takes a small rat every two weeks, last time I tried a medium he wouldn't take it, I want to get him thick, I think I'm gonna try two smalls every other week 🤦🏻:cens0r:♀️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Hopefully he will start eating better for you!
Rhea was being silly the other day  :Razz: 

Snake booty!

----------

Finn0208 (09-22-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Some more outdoor pics!

----------

_Starscream_ (09-29-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Halloween themed pictures!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (11-01-2017),_Starscream_ (10-21-2017),_zina10_ (11-02-2017)

----------


## spazhime

He is so handsome!

----------

Finn0208 (11-02-2017),_Godzilla78_ (11-01-2017),_Starscream_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I love! His black eyes!

----------

_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018),_Starscream_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Periscopes and ringers!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (11-09-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Why is it so hard to capture his colors -.-

----------

_Prognathodon_ (11-17-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Fresh shed from this fella!

----------

Finn0208 (12-01-2017),_Prognathodon_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## Finn0208

He is so pretty, how long is he?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! He is right at four feet  :Smile: 
Also, some better lighting here

----------


## Finn0208

I cant believe he is that thick, mine is right at 4ft but not quite that thick.....yours is beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
I finally think I got my camera settings right for the light box, lol

----------


## spazhime

He makes a good lap snake  :Razz:

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Adorable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I got a fresh shed from him last night  :Smile:

----------

_Alicia_ (02-23-2018),Finn0208 (02-04-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Some outdoor pics!  :Smile:

----------

_Alicia_ (02-23-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Having better luck with the light box!

----------


## Finn0208

Beautiful!!! I cant get passed how thick he is  mine will never get that way, he is destined to be the size he is now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

I swear some males just stay small! Its odd haha
I am lucky this boy is the way he is!

----------

_Alicia_ (02-23-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018)

----------


## spazhime

I'd say purple is his color for sure!

----------

Finn0208 (03-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## piedlover79

So handsome!!!

----------


## spazhime

Freshly shed!  :Smile:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (03-20-2018),_Starscream_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Some better ones  :Wink:

----------


## spazhime

Such a lovely day outside!

----------


## spazhime

Here, have some better springtime photos  :Razz:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (04-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## spazhime

He was so good for pictures today!

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-25-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-25-2018),_Starscream_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Very beautiful snake. I enjoyed the pictures!

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics,I like the outdoor periscope ones ,makes me smile when I see them doing that


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  
This dude is gonna be a dad soon!

----------

Finn0208 (05-07-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-07-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Stunning boy !! Just seeing all these for the first time. 

I love when that happens and I can binge a post !!!

----------


## spazhime

Right! I love when you find a snake you like and can watch the growth progress  :Razz: 
Rhea is now around 1700g!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (05-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## spazhime

He is just too cute! He is also the dad to four beautiful eggs <3

----------

_Dianne_ (12-12-2018),_Prognathodon_ (06-24-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Can't believe how chunky this dude got!

----------

_Dianne_ (12-12-2018),dr del (08-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2018)

----------


## spazhime

So outside pictures, in the shade, are the BEST way to capture his colors perfectly! Light box over saturates him -.-

----------

_Dianne_ (12-12-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-14-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Happy Halloween~ 
(Don't worry, thats not a live tarantula its just a moult from one)

----------

_Dianne_ (12-12-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-31-2018)

----------


## spazhime

I don't show him off nearly enough~

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-12-2018),_Dianne_ (12-12-2018),Finn0208 (12-30-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice,cool photos

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
Rhea is now over 1700g! He's a big boyo

----------

_Dianne_ (01-27-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Some more light box photos of the handsome boy!

----------

_cletus_ (01-27-2019),_Dianne_ (01-27-2019),_Godzilla78_ (01-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-27-2019)

----------


## cletus

He's looking good spaz!

----------


## Dianne

Beautiful boy!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!
He is ridiculously cute honestly

----------

_Dianne_ (03-13-2019),dr del (02-14-2019),Finn0208 (03-14-2019),_Godzilla78_ (02-14-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Blue seems to be his color!

----------

_Dianne_ (03-13-2019),Finn0208 (03-14-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Rhea is gonna be the father of a clutch here soon! The female is expected to ovulate within a month or so  :Smile:

----------

_Dianne_ (03-24-2019),_PghBall_ (03-29-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Outside pictures part two!

----------

_Dianne_ (04-10-2019)

----------


## spazhime

And some in hand pics to show his size!

----------


## Jellybeans

> And some in hand pics to show his size!


Oh wow, she's my fave of yours

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

He's definitely a beauty! 
He is a pain in the neck during photoshoots but at least he's cute. LOL

----------

_Dianne_ (05-12-2019),dr del (05-12-2019),_PghBall_ (05-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Been attempting to pair this guy with my brite(line of fire)/vanilla enchi yellowbelly, and finally got a good lock today!

----------

_dakski_ (02-28-2020)

----------


## MamaRhea

Yayyy!! Congrats!

I only just saw this thread. LOVE this one's name  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## spazhime

> Yayyy!! Congrats!
> 
> I only just saw this thread. LOVE this one's name


Thank you!  :Razz:  
and aaaaaay y'all are name buddies!!  :Razz:  hahahaha

----------

MamaRhea (03-05-2020)

----------


## Sonebi

he's so cute!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!
Man I haven't updated this thread in quite a while. 
Rhea is doing incredibly well and fathered a gorgeous clutch this year!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-06-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Freshly shed!

----------

_nikkubus_ (02-06-2021)

----------

